# What is a martingale collar?



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Check this site out, it explains about the martingale. Kindness collar im not so sure about, I thought it was a show collar????

http://www.collargirl.com/how_martingale_work.htm


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Fantastic, thank you! That makes a lot of sense. I was parusing that site last night but kept getting lost. I guess I didn't find that page. 

What confused me is when I click on things I am sent to 'big dog boutique' and I wasn't sure if it was just one of those "fake informative" sites which linked you to various sponsors. I guess not!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Also, is there any particular material that is better than another for poodle hair?

I was looking at petco today and some were softer than others (the ghost whisperer ones seems really soft) but I didn't see any labeled martingale. Now that I see the description I am wondering if some where anyway.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I personally do not like martingale collars... if they are not fitted correctly it is easy for a dog to slip this collar.
The breeder of our show dobe recommended a hemp collar: 
http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HEMP/FLEECE COLLARS
He obviously does not have the same type of coat than a poodle, but these collars came highly recommended to us. The collar is lined with fleece to protect the coat and they also sell matching leashes. I've never owned a more comfortable leash-collar set... the leash is easy on your hands and it's honestly the best thing I've ever spent money on. I LOVE it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> I was looking at petco today and some were softer than others (the *ghost whisperer* ones seems really soft)


Lol I think you mean the dog whisperer, Cesar Millan!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Lol I think you mean the dog whisperer, Cesar Millan!



LMAO! Yes, you are right.


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> Also, is there any particular material that is better than another for poodle hair?


I use a small leather one on jake, longwearing, weatherproof and it is soft. I think it is personal preference however.


----------

